# ftp client / leerzeichen in dateinamen, wie übergeben?



## DjDee (25. März 2002)

hallo!

problem: ich habe einen einfachen upload per Inet-controll gebastelt, nun ist aber mein problem das wenn ich ein file, in dessen namen leerzeichen sind, hochladen will funktioniert das nicht.

im browser werden leerzeichen ja mit "%20" gehandelt, aber wie ist das in vb bzw vb im bezug auf ftp?!

ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine!


----------



## Flinston (6. April 2002)

Also ich würde den Path einfach in "" setzen also "c:\Upload\Games\Asterix fuer GB.exe" oder so

Aber man kann in VB nicht """ schreiben du musst Chr$(34) benutzen


----------



## DjDee (8. April 2002)

hi! 

schon fast richtig, so funkt das ganze jetzt:

.Execute , "SEND ""D:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\DjDee\Desktop\vb\desklab\program\screenshot.jpg"" /www/desklab/screenshot.jpg"

mit variablen siehts noch ein bisschen anders aus aber jetzt geht es alles


----------



## MOD4ever (16. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich hab ein ähnliches Problem. Könntest du mir die Zeile mal mit den Variablen posten? Und noch ne Frage, wenn wir gleich bei dem Thema sind. Ich muss mehrere Bilder aus einem Ordner hochladen. Ich hab das jetzt sehr umständlich realisiert. Hast du oder jemand anderes ne bessere bzw. leichtere Idee?

Danke schonmal!
MfG MOD4ever


----------

